# Pal Seats......Anybody have them on their bikes?



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, Just wondering if anybody had a pal seat on their bikes and if you could post pics to give me ideas since I just got one. Thanks!

Here's a bike I found online but, I prefer the way they look painted the color of the bike with matching pinstripe like Ray Spangler has on his whizzer but have seen some others that I like too so I can't decide......


----------

